
Green Flash - acqq
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_flash
======
weisser
There is a fantastic French film by Eric Rohmer called Le Rayon vert (The
Green Ray) where this phenomenon is a central element to the story.

[https://www.wikiwand.com/en/The_Green_Ray_(film)](https://www.wikiwand.com/en/The_Green_Ray_\(film\))

I cannot recommend this film highly enough. Beautifully shot, heartfelt, and
often hilarious dialogue. I discovered Rohmer and this film through a
screening Richard Linklater and the Austin Film Society hosted. Linklater
introduced the film and he hosted a nice audience discussion afterwards (you
can watch his introduction and the audience discussion here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTfV3tA054s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTfV3tA054s))

~~~
acqq
Also:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Green_Ray](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Green_Ray)

The Green Ray (French: Le Rayon vert) is a novel by the French writer Jules
Verne published in 1882 and named after the optical phenomenon of the same
name.

------
jpdlla
A couple of years ago I had the opportunity to commission a boat in St.
Augustine Florida and then sail it down to Puerto Rico together with three
other guys which had done it before. I remember them talking about this green
flash appearing in the horizon just as the sun went down. Our trip lasted
almost 9 days and I spent every single day staring at the horizon to hopefully
get a glance at it. On like the 5th day I did, definitely felt kinda "magical"
to experience that. After the sun went down, the nights that we had a clear
sky we'd also be treated pretty great. Being on 43 feet sailboat for 9 days
with nothing in sight but water and the occasional pod of dolphins is
something not many people will ever experience, feel very fortunate.

------
telecuda
Former National Hurricane Center director Max Mayfield and I used to sneak up
to the rooftop looking for the Green Flash while building our new business. It
was his dream to see it in his lifetime. We never did see the flash, but the
peaceful anticipation of going up there each day is perhaps my favorite memory
from that startup experience.

------
anthonybsd
There are some mountainous areas where if you start walking down the slope at
just the right time during sunset, keeping a mountain edge between yourself
and the mountain you can observe this effect continuously for up to 5 minutes
or so.

------
dwarman
It can be much more than just a point or ray. One summer I was on an endurance
motorcycle ride over the Los Angeles Mountains, altitude about 3500'. As dawn
was about to turn into sunrise the entire sky flashed green. Lasted less than
a second. Pretty awesome experience. Terrain in that direction is mostly flat
desert once off the mountain.

------
johnjackamend
Ahh such an evasive phenomenon! I live in Santa Barbara for 6 years now and
watch the sunset close to every evening and have yet to witness this occur. I
am definitely slowly losing my eyesight trying to see this though.

~~~
ASinclair
I lived in Pismo Beach for a year and for one week-long period I think I saw
it every day. It's subtle and hard to differentiate from just going blind
looking at the Sun.

~~~
vventure
I have been lucky enough to see the green flash myself recently, having been
on the lookout for something like 20 years. It was definitely not subtle. It
was a bright green flash, startling and breathtaking, lasting for a couple of
seconds. If you have seen it, you know you have seen it.

------
acqq
Although very minimalistic

[http://www-rohan.sdsu.edu/~aty/index.html](http://www-
rohan.sdsu.edu/~aty/index.html)

is the best presentation I know about the effect.

------
trav4225
on a similar note:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_dogs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_dogs)

~~~
4ad
That reminds me of a story when I was a child. Perhaps seven or eight years
old.

I was playing with some kids outside, and saw a sundog. I didn't know what it
was, and I was very curious about it. There were three suns in the sky!
Something was very strange.

I tried to express my wonder to the other kinds. I tried to make them look at
the sky and speculate about what's going on. Not only did they lack any
interest for the phenomenon, they quickly started to mock me, and I became the
crazy kid on the block.

I stopped playing with children for the rest of my childhood.

